# Thanks From Serious Performance



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all,

Just a quicky to say thanks very much to all of those who came over and said hi and put faces to names, and all those who bought from us on the day. Hopefully everyone got a decent bargain and hopefully the free samples that went out will be liked.

Cheers and look forward to next year! :thumb:
Alex.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Loving the show detailer mate

Top man!


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

I will be trying out the v3 show detailer tonight. Was good to put a face to the name, I'm sure I'll be in touch soon for a few more things


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

T'was brilliant to finally get to shake hands with you Alex. :thumb: 

I hope you had a worthwhile day. When will you have new stock of your waffle 
base applicator pads?

Regards,
Steve


----------

